# Gorilla Glue: How long before water?



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

I made a repair to a project I was working on with Gorilla Glue, and am wondering how long I need to wait before submerging the repaired part? This is the first time I'm using gorilla glue submerged.


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

To fully cure it needs 24hrs, be sure to keep it dry and while curing have it in a warmer area.


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Ive added a piece of wood to my paludarium and gorilla glued it under water and it is VERY strong, but as ynotnad said, full cure is 24 hrs. If for some reason you cant wait that long you can safely add water, it will still cure and be just as strong! If you read the back of the bottle it even tells you to moisten the material you are bonding with water, it must mix with an ingredient in the glue to help bond.


----------

